# Stolen pack reporting



## Bjlampe8 (Mar 25, 2010)

Today I decided to try my luck luck swinging at Chagrin River Park in hope something would take my big black intruder. Instead I was robbed of my vest loaded with gear. 
I like to take my pack/vest off when fishing so I did, and started making my way down the run. Shortly after a young kid came to the same bank as I, and started flipping rocks and doing little kid things. He was no older than 12, black hair, black T shirt and jean shorts. I keep checking after every cast to make sure he was no where near my gear and keep convincing myself "nahh this is kid is wayyy to young to have the balls to make off with my gear.....and where is his mother??" Wouldn't you know it at next glance towards my gear there was no kid, and after a double take realized my pack was missing as well. I reeled up and sprinted through the metroparks looking for any signs of where he could have gone, and interrogated every jogger that passed me. So after hours of searching it became dark and I had to go home. I am not sure if I am more mad that I lost around 700 dollars worth of gear or more embarrassed that a young child just robbed me. 
I figured this forum would be where I began phase 2 of my search but at this point I know my chances are slim. Please any info at all PM me or get in contact with me. Its a (deep blue) Fishpond wasatch tech pack, w/ an Orvis Battenkill LA inside, and tons of other random gear...its to painful to go through the checklist at this point I just know its a lot. All I am asking is to keep an open eye out if your around Chagrin River Park, because who knows maybe he saw me sprinting and dumped it off somewhere. Well I know I learned my lesson today about keeping all gear on your body. Thanks again for your time guys.

-Brandon-


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Boy that sucks. You can't trust anybody. I'd keep your eye peeled on craigslist etc the kid probably has no use for your equipment. Hope you get it back.


----------



## Bjlampe8 (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah my thoughts exactly. I would actually be impressed if I found my gear selling online, and officially got hustled by a 10 year old.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey man don't feel so bad.. I had the same exact thing happen to me at Wildwood park in C-town. I was down this cliff away from my tackle bag filled with cleos bobbers swivels etc...also had a ugly stick and an Inferno reel up their two. I was down the cliff with my noodle rod and not but a minute later I heard some kids giggling so I ran up the cliff and poof they disapeared.. SO NOW I ALWAYS KEEP MY GEAR WITH ME!!!! Hope you find your vest and reel good luck DUSTIN .3


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

If you have home owners insurance you can probably tien this in and pay a slight deductible compared to what was lost. My truck was broken in to and I had my school backpack stolen to the tune of FIVE GRAND! Called nationwide and they just asked what was taken, I signed a sworn statement that I want lying about the contents, and they cut me a check. Flies are two to five dollars a piece.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Bjlampe8 (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah thanks for all the support, but its not all about how much was stolen in money really. I mean yeah it sucks, and a lot of high end fly gear is now gone, but honestly anyone who is serious about fly tying knows how much time goes into some patterns, and there is a story and memory with each one and to have boxes of that missing really really sucks. Gotta start from scratch again.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd file a police report and maybe continue to frequent the area over the next week or so. If that kid really was the one who made off with your stuff, you can bet he'll be down there looking for more free goodies. In his mind, he got away with it that time, so what's gonna stop him from doing it again? You might even wanna try baiting him into it by leaving a bag around again and keeping an eye on it.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

I've had some boating equipment stolen in that general area, just downstream. You gotta be extra-careful. Probably the same un-parented punk. I did file a police report even though the value of the stolen items was low. That is the best way the cops can validate an increase their presence in a given area. Plus, you have a good description of the offender.


----------



## Bjlampe8 (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah the report has been placed, and if i had more free time i would be setting booby traps throughout the park. I don't know if it was just a curious kid who made a bad decision, or a kid who was possibly in some kind of scheme with other older kids that go around lifting fishermen's gear. Its tough to crack but one thing for sure is that you gotta be aware of your environment at all times and trust nobody, especially little children.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Bjlampe8 said:


> Yeah thanks for all the support, but its not all about how much was stolen in money really. I mean yeah it sucks, and a lot of high end fly gear is now gone, but honestly anyone who is serious about fly tying knows how much time goes into some patterns, and there is a story and memory with each one and to have boxes of that missing really really sucks. Gotta start from scratch again.


Trust me, I know. I would give up my rods and reels long before I'd want to lose my streamer box  I've spent quite a bit of time at the vise playing with those, and I doubt I could replicate them all from memory at this point!


----------



## Bjlampe8 (Mar 25, 2010)

Well I am trying to move on with life here. I don't feel like dropping another 200 on a Fish Pond pack. Anyone have any recommendations of good packs that have been solid for you? I am thinking of maybe the Simms Dry Creek day pack or something in the Patagonia line, but I am open for suggestions. Thanks


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Bjlampe8 said:


> but I am open for suggestions. Thanks


Do yourself a favor and go to the nearest Army surplus store. They have all kinds of packs from different eras. I bought a pack set back in the mid-90's that I used when doing photography. Now, I use the inner pack for all of my fishing. Nothing special, just two small compartments that hold 3-4 small boxes of all my tackle that I might use on one fishing trip. I typically leave an extra rod and reel on the bank but have the pack with me all of the time.

I think people who design fishing bags are as goofy as the people who design photography bags. None of these seem practical. I think the hook is, that when these are advertised or displayed, the bags have every piece of equipment inside. 

Hope that you find your stuff.


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

Bjlampe8 said:


> Well I am trying to move on with life here. I don't feel like dropping another 200 on a Fish Pond pack. Anyone have any recommendations of good packs that have been solid for you? I am thinking of maybe the Simms Dry Creek day pack or something in the Patagonia line, but I am open for suggestions. Thanks


My suggestion? Get something less bulky so you can wear it on the water and don't need to leave it on the shore. 

My favorite vest and the best vest out there for the $ IMHO is LLBean's Magalloway vest which happens to be on sale right now for $80.www.llbean.com I wear this all the time year round. Tons of space but the pockets are placed so that things fit and aren't bulky and don't interfere with casting.


----------

